# Up-dates on 3 current litters....



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

The biggest (by far) are the blues they're stonkers :lol:










The champagnes are scrummy and such a wide variety of colour.......










And the youngest at the moment are the delicious b.e. creams, luckily I have 4 x be cream does


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

u jammy cow  x


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

OoOo they're all scrummy, i could just scoop them all up and steal them! :lol:


----------



## Debbie (May 5, 2009)

I love them all. I think I might swap two of those BE Creams for Kai's PE's when your not looking though


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

The creams are so adorable!!! Is it me or does it look like the blues had just opened their eyes???


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

april said:


> Is it me or does it look like the blues had just opened their eyes???


no it was the rude awakening of me lifting the top of their house off :lol:


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh I see :lol:


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

ahhhh champiiiiiii

:mrgreen:


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

The be creams have finally caught up with the stonking blues :lol:


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

ohhhhh so nice little mices.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

the be creams are still a little on the small size what would you put the doe to (self wise) to improove their type??


----------



## dingbat (Jun 9, 2009)

We are breeding BE Creams ourselves and I understand from the breeder of our originals that they can be outcrossed to PE White, so I suppose if the male is of good type then that will pass on the good genes into your BE Creams. Another thing to be aware of that we have only just found out from the Forum and experimental breeding (on our part) is that if you keep breeding BE Cream x BE Cream you will get stone. Its that awkward ce gene. I assume that you are aware that the BE Cream is not as put in the Tony Cooke Book cch/cch but ce/c. Good luck


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

yes and annoyingly stone is not showable here in the UK - annoying because it's probably my favourite colour so far (apart from my beloved chams that is!!)


----------



## vickyholt13 (May 30, 2009)

the creams are cute i do love the blues what lovely lovely babies


----------



## Loose (May 24, 2009)

I'm well jealous, been looking for some blues everywhere with no luck! 
They are truely gorgeous


----------

